# How to get information about graphics card driver?

## icepeak

What command will tell me whether the kernel is using open source Nvidia driver or closed source one?  :Question:  Many thanks!

----------

## Syl20

lsmod ? 

Generally, you do make the choice to use Nvidia or nouveau driver. So you should know which one is used. Did you install nvidia-drivers ?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

glxinfo

And than look for a line like this. as you can see opengl version and nvidia binary blob version

 *Quote:*   

> OpenGL version string: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 364.12
> 
> 

 

----------

## netfab

if the kernel use the nvidia closed source module, then it outputs this :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ dmesg | grep taints
> 
> [    4.929199] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

icepeak,

The kernel will never use the closed source binary driver.

If you install it, it will grudging support it for your GUI only.

The kernel, will use whatever you configured for the console.  As the kernel cannot be configured to support both at the same time, by default, neither is configured.

In short, you must choose one or the other.

----------

